# Silver King L1 Rider Project



## maynyrd150 (Jan 6, 2019)

I saved this from the scrap heap. It was rotting away in my parents back yard as something my dad probably received in a horse trade sort of deal. Chainstay casting is broken, battery tube is rotted, and the chainring and guard are heavily pitted. I have this completely blown apart now into component pieces. This is serial #15xxx and I'm interested in finding out if the saddle is orginal(ish). I plan to weld the chain stay after convincing myself I am qualified on some scrap castings. I anticipate that will take a month or so. I'd like to turn this into a rider for my wife to use around the campgrounds we go to. I've already ordered some black alloy 24" rims with coaster and clay brick ballon tires from ebay to replace the 26" front wheel and probably orginal 24" rear wheels which aren't salvagable. I'll probably hang on to the New Departure Model D if I get more ambitious in the future and decide to build a wheel for it. Trying to decide if I should have the chainring, crank, and guard replated or just powder coat black. I ordered new 316SS hardware from Mcmaster today. This is my first time trying anything like this because I just sort of stumbled across this bike. It's been fun so far.


----------



## maynyrd150 (Jan 6, 2019)

All pictures here in google photos


----------



## John (Jan 7, 2019)

Seat is correct looks like this with the covering.
Seat toolbox


----------



## maynyrd150 (Jan 7, 2019)

Awesome thanks for sharing that I had no idea it had that little cubby because its completely gone. I'll save this one for sure but with only a simple re-cover.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jan 7, 2019)

The headbadge needs some love too,,, should look something like this one. Great bike have fun with it.


----------



## maynyrd150 (Jan 8, 2019)

Any tips for paint colors, type, preparation, and application? I've seen pictures where it looks like red and green. How about the text?


----------



## maynyrd150 (Jan 8, 2019)

I straightened out the rear fender today and tried out some Met-all polish on the handlebars:


----------



## SWPA (Feb 5, 2019)

Looks like a challenging project, will keep watching the progress.


----------



## TR6SC (Feb 6, 2019)

Keep up the good work. There's nothing better than a resurrection. Find the best person you can to weld things together.


----------



## maynyrd150 (Feb 16, 2019)

Quick update, teaching myself to TIG weld aluminum on scraps still. Currently using 100% argon and 4043 rod and will switch to a 30/70 he/ar mix to try it out. Then will attempt a few welds on some scrap castings before making the repair myself. I don't anticipate needing perfect form for welding cast. That I'll save for fabricating a battery tube.


----------



## TR6SC (Feb 16, 2019)

maynyrd150 said:


> Quick update, teaching myself to TIG weld aluminum on scraps still. Currently using 100% argon and 4043 rod and will switch to a 30/70 he/ar mix to try it out. Then will attempt a few welds on some scrap castings before making the repair myself. I don't anticipate needing perfect form for welding cast. That I'll save for fabricating a battery tube.
> 
> View attachment 950184
> 
> View attachment 950183




Silly me! Looks like you've already got your good welder


----------



## maynyrd150 (Feb 17, 2019)

Welded some scrap castings today. They were floppy drive frames and have always been clean but it' crazy how much crude seeped out of them. I'm sure the Silver Kings castings are going to be much worse. First a couple of plug welds in a 3-hole bolt circle. Then a butt weld to connect the two castings together:


----------



## maynyrd150 (Mar 10, 2019)

I welded frame today and it turned out better than I anticipated. I was worried my skills would still be lacking, but I took my time. I used threaded rod in place of the axle and a couple bungees to keep everything in place for the task.





I ground groves on either side of the break using a carbide cutter to gain more surface area for the weld.









I used a stainless steel wire wheel and acetone to get the weld surfaces super clean









Now that I know this bike isn't a total loss, I can start spending time polishing aluminum and get the steel parts sand blasted and powder coated.


----------



## maynyrd150 (Mar 19, 2019)

Still polishing parts. I'll have to look around here for some tips regarding that. The oxidation is thick with this one. 

I took a break from polishing and put together the front wheel. I ordered a 24" youth mountain bike wheel front and back, but I needed to swap the front to a 5/16" B.O from the 3/8" B.O. that it came with. I  was able to locate one on ebay for about $12 delivered and installed it and the rim tape, tire, and tube today.


----------



## maynyrd150 (May 12, 2019)

I put the rear wheel together, finished straightening up both fenders, and polished some more. Really getting tired of polish work, but its coming along. 

I organized most of the hardware so I can try to decide what sorts of finishes everything needs to get. 

Any tips for refinishing the bottom bracket and steering head bearing races and associated hardware? Is there a shop you all use regularly? I'm worried about sending stuff and have it get lost.


----------



## maynyrd150 (Jul 14, 2019)

I received some parts back from sand blast and powder coating.

The crank, chain ring, chain guard, stand, seat brackets, were powder coated black.

The seat springs, seat pan, and seat post were only sand blasted.

I've since rattle-canned the springs.

The seat pan has some major flaws, so I may hammer out a new pan to fit over top the original.

I polished the trusses, associated brackets, and rear reflector housing.

I've also picked up a Michigan bicycle license made out of aluminum. It probably isn't period correct, but it looks the part.

The chain guard was really pitted, but it looks a lot like a wrinkle finish. Same story with the chain ring. I'm  sure it looks intentional to anyone else.

I had the frame to a gun and key shop to get the lock looked after, but they told me that it's frozen up and not likely salvageable. I'm ok with that.


----------

